
Ex-Guardian editor: Iranian volleyball picture ban by Facebook - vixen99
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6919537/ALAN-RUSBRIDGER-woman-banned-Facebook-posting-two-photos.html
======
rad_gruchalski
"Marlene Weise was banned from Facebook for 30 days for posing the two
pictures of the Iranian national women's volleyball team in the 1970s in
T-shirts and shorts and the current Iranian team covered up in hijabs and
clothes covering their arms and legs"

Not the picture but rather the person posting the picture has been banned.

By the way, happy I quit facebook over a year ago. Not missing any of it.

